# Advice on selling Autosleeper County Berkshire Mercedes/Auto



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

We are considering selling our Autosleeper County Berkshire 4 berth Mercedes 315cdi 150bhp /Automatic 2008 reg 7000 miles approx. from new. Host of extra`s none smokers or pets. Still under warranty from Autoprotect.

My wife is finding it very difficult to get time off, so our unit has only been used twice this year. I am retired but my wife still works, at the moment.

Can anyone offer suggestions which is the best place to advertise and the best way to sell private.

Little concerned as to how safe legal payment could be made due to money laundering regulations.

Any advice welcome please

Delboy


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Delboy.

We were successful using the Caravan Club Classified section, open to both members and non-members.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/CaravanClubApps/Applications/caravan-classifieds/classifieds.aspx

This advert also finds its way onto the Caravan Selecta website.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

eBay Classifieds (not an auction). Make sure you don't allow users to submit "best offers", it's an option next to where you set your classified listing price. 

Cost £15 or so - 12 pictures, use the title and subtitle boxes to their full potential and you then have free rein to write as much as you like about the specification etc.

We've sold two motorhomes within 48hrs using the above. 

After that - Caravan Selecta (which is then shown on Caravan Club) and Motorhomes.Mobi which are both free.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Delboy

E-bay classified.

I sold a 50 foot boat and a motorhome using it last year. No probs. Cheap compared to some other methods. Upload loads of pics. No restriction on how much detail you type up. Specified cash on collection. Sold both boat and MH in under a week.

Wouldn't hesitate using it again unless I had been offered a better trade in elsewhere.

Ignore the Nigerians, silly offers and retarded questions and it should go fine.
If you price anything properly it will always find a buyer. Take the time to see what they are going for elsewhere on ther Internet, shave a few hundred off that, chuck in some extras and let it do it's own thing.

(Bad time of year to be selling anything leisure-based though. I could barely give away a gorgeous showroom condition Alfa Spider soft top in November 3 years ago  )

All the best anyway

Paul


----------

